# Monthly sample boxes?



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Can anybody help me I'm think of trying the monthly sample boxes that have spoke about on here, but I can't remember the names of them.
Can anybody point me in the right direction and help me choose a good one 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

It's Waxy Box. Not used them myself, but know others on here have.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

I notice somebody had posted about a new one that starts soon and was curious as to which one that was too.
Only problem being i can't remember who and when posted it haha


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353305&highlight=waxybox


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

The detail box

http://www.thedetailbox.com

It's better wax

https://itsbetterwaxed.com

Wax pack

http://www.waxpack.co.uk

Detail pack

http://detailpack.com

Anyone of above


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

ALLR_155528 said:


> The detail box
> 
> http://www.thedetailbox.com
> 
> ...


Wax pack! That's the one  cheers!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

That detail pack looks good too and a good price! £13.50


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

ive just orded one from frost im sucker for a sample

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356040


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol

Waxybox really is the only option 

Original and best


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Glad it was one of them couldn't think of any others.

Also it's not a monthly sample box but http://www.cleanyourride.co.uk/menu-of-samples-by-type.html has a list of samples you can pick from starting at 4 samples for £15.



Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Wax pack! That's the one  cheers!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

I have ordered one from wax pack  hopefully I won't be disappointed


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I have had 3 Waxybox and 3 ordered from cleanyourride never used any of the others.

For me the mystery samples are brillant for new detailers it's a great way to try some of the thousands of products out there. From waxybox I found Madcow Mango Sauce interior dressing which I still use today bought a 250ml after my sample then recently bought a 500ml love the stuff. Before waxybox never used a wax, wheel sealant, glass sealant, natural look tire dressing.

Hopefully you will like if not there is plenty of others to pick from.



Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I have ordered one from wax pack  hopefully I won't be disappointed


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

ALLR_155528 said:


> I have had 3 Waxybox and 3 ordered from cleanyourride never used any of the others.
> 
> For me the mystery samples are brillant for new detailers it's a great way to try some of the thousands of products out there. From waxybox I found Madcow Mango Sauce interior dressing which I still use today bought a 250ml after my sample then recently bought a 500ml love the stuff. Before waxybox never used a wax, wheel sealant, glass sealant, natural look tire dressing.
> 
> Hopefully you will like if not there is plenty of others to pick from.


Like you say, because I'm new to this kinda thing I'm hoping i will get a few products that I think "WOW, why didn't I try this before" and like yourself find a gem on there and continue to use it in the future.
Another reason I chose detail box is because it's not a monthly subscription so I can order when suites me  which I like.
I will let everybody know what I get and hopefully get some pics up of the products in action!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I wonder how many of these are doing this on the side and not telling me tax man


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> I wonder how many of these are doing this on the side and not telling me tax man


Lol and how many more are yet to come out.

Stick with waxybox IMO.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

As above . Stick with waxy box.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

All this talk has resulted in me ordering the XL branded box, being delivered on 27th Feb.

That takes my spending up to about £400 in 2015!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Waxybox all the way. Nothing comes close. Also customer service from Richard is outstanding


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Tempted to try one...

Sutty.


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

^^have to agree customer service from Richard can't be beat


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

squiretolley said:


> All this talk has resulted in me ordering the XL branded box, being delivered on 27th Feb.
> 
> That takes my spending up to about £400 in 2015!


Ditto. Had to curb my spending due to the new pups so a Waxybox will have to suffice. Although, £400 already in 2015 is nuts


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't see the appeal myself. I had the Waxybox anniversary box which by all accounts was a good box but they do nothing for me. I'm not saying the products aren't great but once you've had one you've had them all a they are just repetitive.

Better off spending the 15 quid plus postage on a full size product each month of something you have maybe read great things about or something you genuinely want to try.

As i said just my opinion and others have and will disagree


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Mark ST said:


> Ditto. Had to curb my spending due to the new pups so a Waxybox will have to suffice. Although, £400 already in 2015 is nuts


To be fair there's £200 on a PW and £90 on a DI vessel in that total. I keep telling myself that £110 on products is fairly normal for 6 weeks! Ha ha.

Must stop spending / coming on DW!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I stopped buying waxybox and still have boxes of QD samples that I know I'll never use

They get very repetitive and out of every one I purchased I never once used the wax they come with


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mikej857 said:


> I stopped buying waxybox and still have boxes of QD samples that I know I'll never use
> 
> They get very repetitive and out of every one I purchased I never once used the wax they come with


Do you want rid as I'll happily buy them off you, might have a few tbh but I love trying any qd


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks like a great idea for a :newbie: (me) to have a look at some products b4 wasting money.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Looks like a great idea for a :newbie: (me) to have a look at some products b4 wasting money.


Exactly who it is for

I only slowed down because I have that many products that I was getting duplicates


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I have never had one before and will only have the one for now. If I want another I'll have a look but I want to give the few bits a try before stock piling loads of others.


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)




----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

That looks a great box, just used a few of my waxybox nanolex xl products really like the interior cleaner and pure shampoo, slightly pricey imo though


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ really like the Nanolex Interior Cleaner, it's good isn't it?


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah love the smell as well, not matt,glossy or greasy its perfect


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ totally agree it's back to original factory finish IMO.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

rory1992 said:


> Yeah love the smell as well, not matt,glossy or greasy its perfect


What does it smell like? I'm in the market for a new interior detailer.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

ALLR_155528 said:


> The detail box
> 
> http://www.thedetailbox.com
> 
> ...


2 of those links wont work :wave:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I have ordered Wax Pack Box 2 for new month


----------

